# IS it legal to put a camera in a taxi?



## bogartsqueen (8 May 2009)

My father is a taxi driver and is always getting caught out on people doing runners and not paying. Last time he tried to chase a guy and ended up seriously hurting himself.  He bought a small spy camera which he wants to install so the next time he will have the person's face to show to the guards.
Is he legally allowed to do this? He is going to put stickers on the windows to let customers know.


----------



## Smashbox (8 May 2009)

Why not mount a proper camera, with signs and stickers saying that the driver is protected by monitored CCTV. I've seen it in the UK.


----------



## JoeB (8 May 2009)

This is tricky enough...

I think he should be entitled to mount a camera.. not sure about legalities.

If the camera is hidden it could cause problems, especially if he tries to sell the footage.
What I'm thinking of is what if some celebrity gets in and cheats on his wife with some hooker in the back of his car.. can he then sell the footage to the Sun for a fortune? What about if the camera wasn't hidden and you had signs up?, are you then entitled to sell the footage? (Or if that bird with the beehive gets in and starts taking drugs, can you sell the footage?)


Obviously he isn't intending to sell the footage.. so I don't really see a problem. The only people who will know he recorded them would be ones who did a runner. But there might be a temptation to 'use' the footage for 'private use'... 'coz people are sometimes a little active in the cabs if you know what I mean... I can't see this being legal.

I record phone calls and don't tell the people I'm doing it.. is this legal? I have to record them because I've been lied to enough times over the phone.


----------



## NovaFlare77 (8 May 2009)

Here's some information on the Data Protection Commissioner's website that may be useful. It doesn't specifically mention taxi cabs, but I'd say it is relevant all the same:

[broken link removed].

If your father is a member of a union, they probably have some guidance on the issue as well.

Re recording telephone calls; if the call is being recorded by a business then I'd say that the same principles as CCTV apply (i.e. person must be informed, recording can't be held for longer than is necessary). 

I'm not too sure if the same applies to calls being recorded by a private individual. A glance through the Data Protection website doesn't seem to distinguish between businesses and individuals, so it could well be that the same rules apply.


----------



## csirl (8 May 2009)

Recording your own private telephone conversations using equipment which does not plug directly into or damage Eircom's lines, as they are Eircom property, is perfectly legal. The person at the other end does not need to be told.


----------



## JoeB (8 May 2009)

I'd actually be recording phone calls on a smart phone.. i.e a modern mobile with an operating system.

It does beep though as it records, every 15 seconds or so.. sort of gives the game away. I downloaded an app which claims to remove the beep but it didn't work (it did work, just still beeps unless set to low quality which is very poor quality).. anyone know of an app for the Nokia N95 8GB that does remove the beep?


----------



## JoeB (8 May 2009)

xxx


----------



## baldyman27 (8 May 2009)

JoeBallantin said:


> xxx


 
Was that for someone in particular Joe or are you just in a really good mood?


----------



## Smashbox (8 May 2009)

I think he fancies me..


----------



## JoeB (8 May 2009)

he he.. need some pics!


----------



## truthseeker (8 May 2009)

bogartsqueen said:


> My father is a taxi driver and is always getting caught out on people doing runners and not paying. Last time he tried to chase a guy and ended up seriously hurting himself.  He bought a small spy camera which he wants to install so the next time he will have the person's face to show to the guards.
> Is he legally allowed to do this? He is going to put stickers on the windows to let customers know.



Was in a taxi once that the driver had installed a hard see through type barrier between the front and back seats, so if you were in the back you couldnt touch the driver at all. There was a small slot he had to open to take the money from you and give you back change. The purpose of it was that the driver had been attacked before and didnt want to take any chances. However he also pointed out it meant he could central lock the doors and wait for someone to pay so his incidence of 'runners' was way down as well. And he had actually driven to a garda station with passengers who refused to pay and were threatening him from the back seat but who couldnt get to him.

It was kinda weird, but if it made the guy feel safer and made his job easier - why not.


----------



## brodiebabe (9 May 2009)

This type of protective barriers are very common in Australian taxis.


----------



## FKH (11 May 2009)

I was in a taxi talking to the driver about the barriers as a friend of his had recently been attacked. He said he wouldn't use one as it felt like you were sitting in a cage.

I would instal a camera with a sign up stating CCTV installed. I cannot imagine anyone complaining if they were honest punters.


----------



## Complainer (11 May 2009)

There are a few people selling them;

[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]

I can't see why it would be legally any different to having a CCTV in a shop.


----------



## Jane Doe (11 May 2009)

csirl said:


> . The person at the other end does not need to be told.


are you sure?


----------



## csirl (11 May 2009)

Jane Doe said:


> are you sure?


 
Yes, very sure. There is no law in existance that says they should. Whether you are breaching privacy by broadcasting the information or giving it with third parties is another matter, but recording for your own use is permitted.


----------

